

Time for Microsoft to Buy Netflix? - kwamenum86
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/10/forget-yahoo--.html

======
dmv
I don't see the advantage of ownership for Microsoft. A significant strategic
investment, sure. Netflix is a pretty effective standalone entity, and if they
are going to Silverlight, that's the big Microsoft win. Traffic to Netflix is
not likely to be convertable -- I go to the site to adjust my queue or watch
something, and advertising or cross promotions would be an unwelcome mix.

------
bigthboy
I agree with the article, it would be a good move for Microsoft
overall...however, I'm not sure how happy the userbase would be if any the
comments to the article are to be any representation. I don't understand why
some people are so hardcore "if Microsoft touches it, I don't want it!"

~~~
charlesju
IE6.

